# Truck Upgrades



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

Well here are a couple things I got for my truck . This is from my great g/f. She got me the 06-07 GM Towing mirrors for my BDay.


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

Second is something I bought for myself. It's the Suncoast Stage IV kit. I have a Precision TC coming as well. Thanks to UPS loosing everything in the midwest it's not here yet. Also ordered the transfer case pump rub fix kit from Merchant Auto out of Michigan. Got to give a plug to both Mike L. of Inglewood Transmission and Eric Merchant of Merchant Auto. Mike has answered several of my questions no problem over the phone. He also sold me the TC. My dog got a hold of the gasket for the pump rub kit and tore it apart. Called Eric asking if I could buy a new one. He sent one out to me free of charge. Awesome service from both and these guys know Allisons like the back of their hands.

Pump rub kit








SC IV


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

William B.;746759 said:


> Second is something I bought for myself. It's the Suncoast Stage IV kit. I have a Precision TC coming as well. SC IV


:drool: wesport


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

do you have website for that store or address?

how much for that shift kit?

let us know how easy to install it.


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

Milwaukee;746764 said:


> do you have website for that store or address?
> 
> how much for that shift kit?
> 
> let us know how easy to install it.


It's more then just a shift kit. Its all new C-1 through C-4 clutches upgrade to the valve body etc. Should be good for up to 600 HP. I'll never reach it but it will be fun knowing that I can.

http://www.suncoastconverters.com/


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

wow they sell rebuilt kit for my C6 $100 that better than auto store that want $170.


oh that mean like it more reduce clutch slipping like faster engage? our transmission teacher told me that modern transmission today set for soft shift but mean wear out clutches faster so he say hard shift like shift kit would help reduce clutch wear out but not great for u joint or rear axle.


----------



## nickv13412 (Nov 9, 2006)

I am in love with your truck Will, nuff said 

Awesome, EFI Live next?

Very nice truck, looks like you take care of it 

-Nick


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

i vote turbo next will!!!! payup 

Got to love a lady that buys you truck parts.


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

What a cool Girlfriend


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

truck looks good man! you got a nice g/f haha


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

William B.;746758 said:


> Well here are a couple things I got for my truck . This is from my great g/f. She got me the 06-07 GM Towing mirrors for my BDay.


Looks good but now you need to level them out!


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

Here it is in all it's glory. I'm not sure of the exact Precision name but it is suppose to be comparable to a 1058 from Suncoast. I didn't realize how damn heavy these things were. This is the second one to get sent out. The first one got wet and the box destroyed with no label on it. So here was a TC sitting in a UPS warehouse and no one knew anything about it. Way to go UPS









I'll be heading over to Illinois Sunday to meet up with a couple members from DP that have experience doing this and the MA Pump rub. The camera will be getting fresh batteries to document the process. I'm looking forward to Sunday. Got to give a big Thanks to Mike L. at Inglewood Transmission. Been a big help answering my questions and getting this new one here quick.


----------



## Schwinn68 (Jan 7, 2009)

sounds like fun! Who's going to be helping you work on your truck? How are you liking the new tow mirrors? I'm thinking about getting them but I'm having trouble pulling the trigger


----------



## OhioPlower (Jan 13, 2004)

I wish I had a g/f like that. She's a keeper. Sweet truck too.


----------



## hansons glc (Jan 17, 2009)

looks nice.


----------



## AndyTblc (Dec 16, 2006)

OhioPlower;756543 said:


> I wish I had a g/f like that. She's a keeper. Sweet truck too.


Only problem with my g/f is that she is a ford fan, not a GM fan.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

AndyTblc;756562 said:


> Only problem with my g/f is that she is a ford fan, not a GM fan.


Better run fast.


----------



## Gix1k4 (Mar 13, 2008)

AndyTblc;756562 said:


> Only problem with my g/f is that she is a ford fan, not a GM fan.


So she's the smarter one in the relationship huh.....


----------



## AndyTblc (Dec 16, 2006)

Mark13;756571 said:


> Better run fast.


Nah, She's rich



Gix1k4;756590 said:


> So she's the smarter one in the relationship huh.....


I think you must have misunderstood


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

AndyTblc;756597 said:


> Nah, She's rich
> 
> O ok, I guess it's ok if she's brainwashed then.
> 
> I think you must have misunderstood


I agree.


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

I really like those style towing mirrors. I saw an OBS truck like mine on craigslist that had those towing mirrors, it got me wondering what modification it would take to put them on my truck.


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

Schwinn68;756539 said:


> sounds like fun! Who's going to be helping you work on your truck? How are you liking the new tow mirrors? I'm thinking about getting them but I'm having trouble pulling the trigger


I'm liking them alot. Virtually no blind spot that I have seen yet. Todd (stroke250) from Dieselplace is going to be helping( ok probably doing most 98% of it) He's going to call me either later today or tomorrow to finalize the details. Sunday can't come soon enough and I know its going to be a long damn time. Tonight I start 12 hr shifts. 530 pm to 530 am Thursday through Saturday.:crying:


----------



## Schwinn68 (Jan 7, 2009)

William B.;756649 said:


> I'm liking them alot. Virtually no blind spot that I have seen yet. Todd (stroke250) from Dieselplace is going to be helping( ok probably doing most 98% of it) He's going to call me either later today or tomorrow to finalize the details. Sunday can't come soon enough and I know its going to be a long damn time. Tonight I start 12 hr shifts. 530 pm to 530 am Thursday through Saturday.:crying:


You're in good hands there! He really knows his stuff on these allisons. I drove a truck this week that had the tow mirrors on it and it seemed like the larger mirror was a little fuzzy. The lower mirror was perfect though. It could have bee that I was not used to that large of a mirror though. Enjoy the install and tell Todd I said Hi


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Schwinn68;756669 said:


> You're in good hands there! He really knows his stuff on these allisons. I drove a truck this week that had the tow mirrors on it and it seemed like the larger mirror was a little fuzzy. The lower mirror was perfect though. It could have bee that I was not used to that large of a mirror though. Enjoy the install and tell Todd I said Hi


fuzzy mirrors ben ... you must have been drunk.

You will be happy with a Stroke250 transmission.
Todd is good at what he does. He is a smart guy and most of all he is good people.


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

Thats good to know guys. Only thing I am waiting on now is if my oil shows up. I had the first shift guy order me 20 qrts of Mobil 1 Syn ATF and told him I needed it here by Friday. Went to work tonight and it isn't here so the day shift guy is going to call and see where it's at. Hopefully they just haven't delivered it here yet this week cause I NEED it.


----------



## Schwinn68 (Jan 7, 2009)

William B.;757053 said:


> Thats good to know guys. Only thing I am waiting on now is if my oil shows up. I had the first shift guy order me 20 qrts of Mobil 1 Syn ATF and told him I needed it here by Friday. Went to work tonight and it isn't here so the day shift guy is going to call and see where it's at. Hopefully they just haven't delivered it here yet this week cause I NEED it.


Let me know if you don't get the oil you need. I have enough amsoil synthetic to do a full trans rebuild. I don't need it right now so I'd be glad to help you and we can work something out.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

I'm pretty sure your converter is a Precision ML (Mike Lovrich). Alittle much for a stock truck, that converter is for a pretty big tune. A 1056 or 1057 seem to be a good fit for most applications but I don't know your intentions. You are right they are heavy if I remember right 68lbs was the shipping weight on the Sun Coasts. BTW you will need more like 30qts of ATF by the time you blow out all the cooler lines, waste some as assembly lube, and filling the Tcase after doing the pump rub kit. Have fun when she is done, it's nice knowing the tranny is bulletproof/resistant


----------



## mikeyfff1011 (Nov 30, 2008)

Mark13;756607 said:


> I agree.


chevrolet- can hear every valve rattle on long extended trips

ford- found on roads daily

lol thought i put my rivalry 2 cent in 

i have to say tho as long as its a american truck who cares they all are good and all have their problems


----------



## AndyTblc (Dec 16, 2006)

Why did the chicken cross the road?

To push his F-150 back into the shop
Next time some Fordnatic claims Ford means "First on race day" remind them that anything could be fast if a team of mechanics worked on it all week so it would last long enough to run a race before needing another weeks work.

I agree with you on american trukz. GM all the way. My neighbor has an 02 2500HD DMax, and he put tow mirrors on it, and it looks awesome. He had them on his 1500 and all in all they look good.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

mikeyfff1011;757146 said:


> chevrolet- can hear every valve rattle on long extended trips
> 
> ford- found on roads daily
> 
> ...


98% of fords are still on the road. The other 2% limped back home. 

x2 with the american truck thing. As long as your driving Gm, dodge or ford I could care less. But what's more american then arguing about truck's or if you tractor is red or green?


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

Schwinn68;757120 said:


> Let me know if you don't get the oil you need. I have enough amsoil synthetic to do a full trans rebuild. I don't need it right now so I'd be glad to help you and we can work something out.


Thanks for the offer. It ended up showing up. Had to buy it in complete cases so I have 24qts. Never hurts to have extra. Also have a couple qts of Mobil 5w 30 for the Tcase. Reading on DP thats the best stuff to put in there.


----------



## Schwinn68 (Jan 7, 2009)

William B.;757303 said:


> Thanks for the offer. It ended up showing up. Had to buy it in complete cases so I have 24qts. Never hurts to have extra. Also have a couple qts of Mobil 5w 30 for the Tcase. Reading on DP thats the best stuff to put in there.


I just changed my t-case oil out for mobil 1 synthetic 5w30 last week. So far so good. I also changed both the front and rear diffs to mobil 1 synthetic. the sticky on dp is what I used to help me with this.


----------



## OhioPlower (Jan 13, 2004)

Hey mark, most dodge trucks are made in mexico. The cummins is sweet though.


----------



## AndyTblc (Dec 16, 2006)

OhioPlower;757541 said:


> Hey mark, most dodge trucks are made in mexico. The cummins is sweet though.


I believe that is a great point to drive GM, mine was built in Texas.


----------



## OhioPlower (Jan 13, 2004)

Yup, I have a 04 Duramax. ussmileyflag


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

AndyTblc;757566 said:


> I believe that is a great point to drive GM, mine was built in Texas.


I've got no clue where mine was built. I know it was bought new in Michigan though, not like that really helps.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Mark13;757231 said:


> 98% of fords are still on the road. The other 2% limped back home.
> 
> x2 with the american truck thing. As long as your driving Gm, dodge or ford I could care less. But what's more american then arguing about truck's or if you tractor is red or green?


Maybe we should say how many truck that ford than gm sold this year? http://news.pickuptrucks.com/2009/02/january-2009-top-10-truck-sales.html


----------



## GreenAcresFert (Sep 28, 2007)

Does anybody know if those mirrors will bolt right on to a 2000 classic? Also...how much are they from the dealer? Thanks


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

Milwaukee;757759 said:


> Maybe we should say how many truck that ford than gm sold this year? http://news.pickuptrucks.com/2009/02/january-2009-top-10-truck-sales.html


there we go with your ford facts again!

also 50% of the trucks they sold went to a repair shop!

Who cares?


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

GreenAcresFert;757766 said:


> Does anybody know if those mirrors will bolt right on to a 2000 classic? Also...how much are they from the dealer? Thanks


they may..just have to check if there a three bolt and if they line up.

Don't buy from the dealer its a rip off!!! look online they are much cheaper and the samething!


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

02DURAMAX;757767 said:


> there we go with your ford facts again!
> 
> also 50% of the trucks they sold went to a repair shop!
> 
> Who cares?


Maybe we should talk about lousy frame on gm truck that alway crack.


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

Milwaukee;757773 said:


> Maybe we should talk about lousy frame on gm truck that alway crack.


Always?

so every gm tuck has a cracked frame?


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

Milwaukee;757773 said:


> Maybe we should talk about lousy frame on gm truck that alway crack.


Why is it that you always seem to start a Ford vs Chevy/Dodge war? We know you like Ford, great get over it and move on.

Anyways, St. Charles Illinois is my destination Sunday. Looking forward to it.:redbounce


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

William B.;757833 said:


> Why is it that you always seem to start a Ford vs Chevy/Dodge war? We know you like Ford, great get over it and move on.
> 
> Anyways, St. Charles Illinois is my destination Sunday. Looking forward to it.:redbounce


He'd rather his truck go into regen and shoot flames out the back then put a little gusset plate on and be good. 
Ford- F*cking Owner Really Dumb

St. Charles, you should come visit. I'm around around 45 minutes away iirc.


----------



## AndyTblc (Dec 16, 2006)

Mark13;757756 said:


> I've got no clue where mine was built. I know it was bought new in Michigan though, not like that really helps.


Look on the drivers door on that sticker, it will say where it was manufactured.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

AndyTblc;757876 said:


> Look on the drivers door on that sticker, it will say where it was manufactured.


I don't have a door sticker anymore.


----------



## AndyTblc (Dec 16, 2006)

Mark13;758036 said:


> I don't have a door sticker anymore.


Why not? ....


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

William B.;757833 said:


> Why is it that you always seem to start a Ford vs Chevy/Dodge war? We know you like Ford, great get over it and move on.
> 
> Anyways, St. Charles Illinois is my destination Sunday. Looking forward to it.:redbounce


Hey we should meet up sunday...that where I plow!

whos the one working on your trans?

I may buy my kit in the spring and need someone to install it.


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

Talk to stroke250 on dieselplace.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

AndyTblc;758108 said:


> Why not? ....


From my accident. When it was all fixed the sticker was never replaced and I didn't notice for a while.


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

Trans is in!!!
Got the thing in Yesterday. Went fairly well except that Suncoast sent me the wrong boost modifier valve for my trans.We were able to use the stock one for the time being but I've got a call into SC. Also when we went to take the bell housing off we found that where it bolts to the main housing that it was cracked from the factory. Someone ran the bolt in way to tight and cracked it. We did the R and R in a metal fab shop so one of the guys tiged it up and then we ran a tap down it to clean the threads up. Here are some pics.

Truck on the lift getting the trans dropped.








Trans out








Transfer case apart doing the pump rub update. The clip was still in place thankfully.


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

Here you can see where it was cracked and what it looked like after it was done. Mike( guy in the red sweatshirt) did an awesome job welding that up. This is his works shop. He also built a transfer case brace to put on the truck as well.He's an awesome fabricator that has built his own traction bars and pulling hitch.
























This is the wrong boost modifier valve


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

Last couple pics.
Clutches laid out.
















Factory clutches. I wish the pic turned out better so you could see how new these looked. The writing from the factory wasn't even scuffed on them. 








We dubbed my trans the Red Headed ******* Step Child after it was all said and done after the couple issues we had.









Got to give a big thanks to the guys that helped do this. Couldn't ask for some nicer guys. Next up second set of tires and a Cognito leveling kit or EFILive


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Lookin' good. Glad to hear you got it done and made it back home safely.

I shoulda came down and seen what's all involved with that type of work.


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

Dam!! thats what im doing next to my truck!

I have done everything to the truck..Just the trans needs a kit!


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

Mark13;759964 said:


> Lookin' good. Glad to hear you got it done and made it back home safely.
> 
> I shoulda came down and seen what's all involved with that type of work.


It took them hardly any time to get the thing pulled out of there. I was cool to see. And people aren't lying when they say that the trans is huge. The pics don't do it justice. I'm going to have to get some vids now. I can break the tires loose way to easy with the 100 hp tune.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Looks like its gonna be some great fun with all that power there lol


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Also Mark, I don't believe I've heard about this accident. Is there a thread somewhere on it?


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

KL&M Snow Div.;760162 said:


> Also Mark, I don't believe I've heard about this accident. Is there a thread somewhere on it?


There is somewhere I think. Or there's pictures of it floating around somewhere.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

I want to see a vid of the tires breaking loose, and a vid of you plowing with all that HP. Wish I had the money to do that to my D-max.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Now that you've had a few day's Will, was it worth all the work and money???


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

FYI so you don't pee yourself (like I did)if it starts shifting funny and throws a code in the first 500mi, make sure you have a new spin on filter in the backseat. You can replace it on the side of the road if necessary with minimal spillage. All the new clutches will fill the filter with fuzz just giving you a heads up


----------



## sven_502 (Nov 1, 2008)

Mark13;757845 said:


> He'd rather his truck go into regen and shoot flames out the back then put a little gusset plate on and be good.
> Ford- F*cking Owner Really Dumb
> 
> St. Charles, you should come visit. I'm around around 45 minutes away iirc.


I made up a good one the other day. Foul Old Rolling Dump. I at least thought it was funny


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

Milwaukee;757759 said:


> Maybe we should say how many truck that ford than gm sold this year? http://news.pickuptrucks.com/2009/02/january-2009-top-10-truck-sales.html


did you actualy read this??? gm = chevrolet AND gmc

No. 1: Ford F-Series
25,237 -38.6% YTD
January 2009: 25,237
January 2008: 41,125

No. 2: Chevrolet Silverado
23,987 -33.6% YTD
January 2009: 23,987
January 2008: 36,122

No. 3: Dodge Ram
12,843 -35.5% YTD
January 2009: 12,843
January 2008: 19,902

No. 4: GMC Sierra
8,020 -39.2% YTD
January 2009: 8,020
January 2008: 13,200

No. 5: Toyota Tacoma
7,619 -31.1% YTD
January 2009: 7,619
January 2008: 11,064

No. 6: Toyota Tundra
7,076 -41.4% YTD
January 2009: 7,076
January 2008: 12,073


----------



## musclecarboy (Aug 19, 2007)

Any update brother? I'm looking into an LBZ 07 classic this summer and I'm going to add a little extra juice, so a trans build is on the check list.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

William B.;759976 said:


> It took them hardly any time to get the thing pulled out of there. I was cool to see. And people aren't lying when they say that the trans is huge. The pics don't do it justice. I'm going to have to get some vids now. I can break the tires loose way to easy with the 100 hp tune.


Bring that truck down to my house for a day and let me get at the tuning... we will get you braking the tires free rolling at 30mph!

Looks like everything went well.


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

Well I have a couple more upgrades. Went and got some Cooper Discover ST/Ts and put them on my Summer wheels. Also I installed tie rod sleeves that I made.


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

And here are the sleeves I made and installed.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

wow...those look nice....does the tranny grab harder now with the new stuff?...or just fitted for bigger power?..

2500 HD and its still IFS?....hows that ride?..handle the plow?..


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Will, next you need to ditch the factory bump stops and put in some tibrenspayup


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

Dissociative;771836 said:


> 2500 HD and its still IFS?....hows that ride?..handle the plow?..


I can say that my 2500HD with the 6.0L and IFS rides like a caddy compared to the '07 Dodge 5.9L my dad drives.....havent plowed with mine yet though so I cant comment on that


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

EGLC;783347 said:


> I can say that my 2500HD with the 6.0L and IFS rides like a caddy compared to the '07 Dodge 5.9L my dad drives.....havent plowed with mine yet though so I cant comment on that


ahhh, who asked you!!!....LOL...


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

Well seeing as this thread got bumped up again I better update it a bit and put that I added a Kenwood DNX 5140 touch screen in dash navagation/DVD player. Havent gotten pics yet but will hopefully today.


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

Well seeing that everyone else is posting pics up of their HD's I felt a little left out. I've added a few things since the last time I updated this thread. I'll just work my way around the truck. 
Up front I have added 2 of my favorite things that I have done to the truck. First is this little thing here for the block heater. I had a cord that ran down to the tow hook but never liked the look of it hanging there. This makes is very conceled and protected from the elements. Click the pics to get a fullsize view.


Next I have added HIDs. I absolutley love these and will never own a vehicle with out them. They are 5000K HIDs from VVME.com I have then in highs, lows and fogs. I'll have to get a pic on a road some where as these were taking shineing into my garage.


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

Also up front I added a set of Bilstien 5100 shocks and the Cognito pitman and idler arm supports to help keep the front end together when I do truck pulls. I am also going to add a set of green keys after I am done with the truck pulling season. I want to be able to drop the torsion bars down all the way when I pull. The shocks made a world of difference!

Motor wise I did the PCV reroute. This stops the oil buildup in the mouthpiece, intercooler piping, intercooler and intake manifold.. There are kits out there for sale or you can build your own. I did mine so if I ever have to take it to stock I can. I have about 15 bucks and 20 min in mine.This is where the system connects and would go back into the intake. You can see I have a cooper elbow that is connected to a 9 ft piece of heater hose that run along the frame of the truck and vents under the rear of the cab.


I also put in an EGR blocker plate. Anyone with a Duramax should do this. This helps keep exhuast from being drawn back into the motor. After doing this the truck runs alot smoother. This is a $10 part and worth it. I also went ahead and shimmed the fuel pressure relief valve some so it doesn't open as easy when running the larger tunes.
My great girlfriend got my a Diamond Eye down pipe for our 2 year anny 2 weeks ago. The stock down pipe on these trucks is a joke. It comes out of the turbo with a sharp 90 and the goes from a round pipe to a rectangle shape then back to round. The new down pipe is more free flowing and helps keep my EGTs lower. It also made my exhaust quieter in the cab and got rid of a little drown I had as well.
Finally I had Nick from Duramaxtuner.com work his magic with EFILive. Currently I'm running a DSP5 switch which allows me 5 different tunes. I have a 65hp towing tune,400hp,450hp,500hp and a mileage tune as well! I plan on putting the truck on a dyno next month to see what the truck puts out HP wise.


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

Inside the truck I added a Kenwood DNX5140 touch screen head unit with Garmin GPS. This will play DVDs as well as cds. It also had a USB connector for small flash drives and is IPOD compatible. I can also add a back up camera or run Sirus or XM radio with this unit as well plus several other things that I haven't figured out yet. All my steering wheel controls work this unit also. It's definitely a fun toy.

Out back I added a set of 2" blocks, Bilstien 5100 shocks and a set of traction bars from.Tony Burkhard at All Season Diesel Performance. I bought them off of another local puller who switched to a 3 link setup on his stroked out Duramax. They will probably come off after pulling season,if not in between pulls as the ride with them on is a little bouncy for my liking. The Bilstien are AWESOME shocks. Well worth the price.


I also built a set of suspension stops for when I truck pull. These bolt right where the factory rear stopper is and are easily switchable.


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

I also switched out the exhaust. I went from a 4" straight pipe with 5" tip to 5" straight pipe with 6" tip I should have done this in the beginning. Gave my exhaust more of a deep rumble at idle til I really get on. I get alot of looks when people here the truck coming for some reason. A friend of mine said it sounded like a jet place. Not sure I believe that one. Is it a bit much, probably but this is my hobby and I love it.

My parents got me the diamond tread tailgate protector to match my bed caps back in December for Christmas and my girlfriend got me this Chevy floor mats for the front as well.


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

After all that, this is how the truck sits right now.....

































You might not be able to tell much in the pics but the truck does sit a little nose heavy. After truck pulling season I'll switch the keys around and level it up. Right now the keys are maxed out and with the Bilstiens the ride is really nice. The only thing I'm not sure about is if I got the height right. I was really hoping the truck would look like Philbillys 03 he had. Maybe it will after I add the keys up front.

I don't know that there is much left for me to add to the truck.Sometime I'd like to get a set of Escalde door handles and an AirDogg II lift pump to help when running the big tunes and keep fuel to the fuel rails. I guess that's it for now.


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

Here is Phill's truck for comparision. It could be also that he is running 305s and I'm running 285s.Anyways enough pics.


----------



## GMC Driver (Sep 9, 2005)

Looks good Will - you have definitely been bit by the bug.

Nice mods - there's quite a few of those I should be doing as well. Right now the work thing keeps getting in the way, and I haven't pulled yet this season.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Trucks looking great Will. How you liking Nick's tunes and the DSP 5 switch? Do you still have a "stock" setting or not?


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

GMC Driver;1048755 said:


> Looks good Will - you have definitely been bit by the bug.
> 
> Nice mods - there's quite a few of those I should be doing as well. Right now the work thing keeps getting in the way, and I haven't pulled yet this season.


Bit by the bug is an understatement. I love doing stuff to my truck. I don't ride four wheelers or hunt or anything like that so this is my main hobby.

Don't feel bad about not pulling. I haven't pulled yet this year either. Not because of work but because of the weather. We have had one of the wettest Junes on record down here.



Mark13;1048846 said:


> Trucks looking great Will. How you liking Nick's tunes and the DSP 5 switch? Do you still have a "stock" setting or not?


Thanks Mark! I really like Nicks tunes. I don't have a stock setting but the 65hp tow tune is pretty close to it. The only one I'm not a fan of is the mileage tune and thats just because its a boring tune. Can't have much fun with it.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I wish I had towing mirrors on my Tundra.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

William B.;1049125 said:


> The only one I'm not a fan of is the mileage tune and thats just because its a boring tune. Can't have much fun with it.


LOL

I've had my truck on a stock tune for a while now and alot of time Im like OMG... These duramax's are gutless and have no balls... (even tho they beat ford 6L's on stock tuning).... Its easy to get used to having that little extra power just for every now and then...

Something good to know is its very hard if not impossible to get the egt's over 1200 on stock tuning...


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Wanted to bump this back up will, I have a few questions for you- 
What are you running for gauges?
What wheels are those?
Did it throw any codes when you blocked the egr, I have the block plate from merchant just havent put it in yet?
Where did you get the HID's from? 
Anything that you would do differently if you had to do it all over again?


----------



## STIHL GUY (Sep 22, 2009)

those upgrades make it look so much better. sweet truck


----------



## wilsonsground (Jun 29, 2012)

ABES;756643 said:


> I really like those style towing mirrors. I saw an OBS truck like mine on craigslist that had those towing mirrors, it got me wondering what modification it would take to put them on my truck.


I've got a 99 obs dump truck that I judy put the same mirrors one. Took off the metal ones thAt mount to the door. No modifications. Just make sure you buy the mirrors made for your year that's all.


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

For those that dont check the for sale section, this truck is listed for sale.


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

Are you upgrading to a new truck? Duramax?


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

Yeah I bought a '13 Denali


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

Nice!Thumbs Up


----------

